
Tesla CEO the most deceptive I've ever seen - pedalpete
https://www.thestreet.com/story/13675583/1/tesla-tsla-ceo-musk-most-deceptive-ceo-i-ve-ever-seen-stanphyl-capital-s-spiegel-told-cnbc.html
======
mtgx
> Starting in just a few months and into 2018 it's going to be swarmed with
> long-range electric car competition," Spiegel explained.

> Speaking to this point of long-range electric car competition, Spiegel noted
> that Mercedes is rolling out four, Porsche (POAHF) is rolling out two,
> Audi's (AUDVF) rolling out two, Jaguar (JAGGF), and Bentley (BESR), are
> rolling out one each. On the mass market, Ford (F) is rolling out two,
> Volkswagen (VLKAY) is rolling out five, Hyundai (HYMLF) is rolling out two,
> and that's all in 2018-2019.

I doubt that means Tesla will "lose" anything. It's the market that's
expanding. EVs are taking over and replacing the old cars. It's kind of like
arguing after that first year of iPhones when Apple had 1% of the market, that
Apple would get "killed" once Samsung and Nokia, and other "juggernauts" start
making their own similar touchscreen smartphones.

Obviously, in retrospect, that argument looks silly now. And I think the same
will happen with EVs. The thing is Tesla is still very much in "growth and
painful" mode. I think things will stabilize once Tesla is done with the
gigafactory and has a well integrated battery/solar panel solution. It will
still probably need to invest money in a new gigaactory and in more charging
infrastructure, but it won't be such big endeavors once Tesla can sell 500k
cars a year.

------
pedalpete
"Tesla has absolutely nothing sustainable propriety..."

How about a network of charging stations, brand mindshare, the best performing
car ever (will the other manufacturers be as good? we don't know yet), loyal
followers, access to a large volume of batteries, a modern distribution
channel (in many markets).

I'm sure that's just a start.

Apple has nothing "sustainable propriety" and that doesn't stop it from making
bank.

------
grizzles
Once those companies start shipping at volume they will be at the mercy of
price rises in the LI battery market, something Tesla will soon be insulated
against.

Those other companies will need to build their own gigafactories to present
serious competition to Tesla in the EV market. Tesla will soon control over
50% of the worldwide supply of LI battery cells. It's not a loss for Tesla if
Tesla's EV competitors are buying the most significant part of the EV off of
Tesla.

